# Shining Spears Phoenix Lord?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Just curious if there's any information on this Phoenix Lord. I vaguely remember they give his name in the Iyanden Supplment, in the fluff for one of the weapons, but I can't remember off the top of my head.

Any thoughts/assistance? I'm thinking about designing this guy as a homebrew.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Xabre said:


> Just curious if there's any information on this Phoenix Lord. I vaguely remember they give his name in the Iyanden Supplment, in the fluff for one of the weapons, but I can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> Any thoughts/assistance? I'm thinking about designing this guy as a homebrew.


Drastanta - Lexicanum


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

the celestial lance- this crystal lance once borne by drastanta, tempest of starlight and phoenix lord of the shinning spears. Alas, drastanta was ever over-proud and much given to needles lone battles. Drastanta came late to Asurmens final stand and found his mentor already fallen before the foul might of the keeper of secrets n'kari. Keening with rage and sorrow, drastanta slew the daemon, the energies of the lance shattering the creatures vile spirit.Drastanta emerged from the fires of asur where his mentor had not, but he soon vanished into the tumult of war-torn Galaxy. in the centuries since his final recorded battle, the celestial lance has passed from shrine to shrine and craftworld to craftworld, the better to keep alive the tale and teaching of the shining spears. if drastanta is truly lost to the eldar, others will continue the fight in his name.

extract from the iyanden supplement on the weapon.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Sweet, thanks. That's the direct quote, which amuses me.

Hmm. I suppose if I ever designed him it'd be easy enough to just give him the celestial lance again....


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Xabre said:


> Sweet, thanks. That's the direct quote, which amuses me.
> 
> Hmm. I suppose if I ever designed him it'd be easy enough to just give him the celestial lance again....



Or try for a story in the modelling. Start with a normal eldar finding the shining lance and adopting the garb of the shrine. Fighting his way across the galaxy and becoming an exarch until he eventually discovers the phoenix lord's final resting place and dons his armor to reincarnate him.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks actually pretty nice. Thanks. +1..

I actually have been busy designing homebrew rules for a Vyper Chariot, based off the rumors before the codex came out. I think it would be a good starting off point... An Autarch with the Lance, riding the Chariot.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Xabre said:


> Thanks actually pretty nice. Thanks. +1..
> 
> I actually have been busy designing homebrew rules for a Vyper Chariot, based off the rumors before the codex came out. I think it would be a good starting off point... An Autarch with the Lance, riding the Chariot.


 sounds abit like the saim hann character nuadhu 'fireheart' Nuadhu 'Fireheart' - Lexicanum

personally from the wording in the supplement on the weapon, the lord liked to fight alone, would be cool to customize a jetbike from a vyper and mount him on it,


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I always did wonder why the SS never had a PL. Pity because it's a really cool modeling challenge!

Love that Vyper conversion as well.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

That's basically exactly what I was looking to do. Any thoughts how that conversion is done? Looks like a standard jetbike seat, the forward part of a Vyper without a canopy, and bulking out the back somehow with some wings. I'd probably actually have a rider on it...

Had been considering using a character on a Vyper 'chariot', but that works even better.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's a cool concept, and a mad model. Perhaps using some swooping hawk wings as ornamentation may also help distinguish him?


----------

